# New commer



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

HIHI All, i just buy a car is 93year B-13 1.6.My car is all org no change anything. How about I need to change any of my car ???

Thank all !


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

What model.... E? XE? GXE? SE-R?? NX1600?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Safe to assume it's not an SE-R with it's 1.6


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

By God... ha...
Oopps... yeh any of those BUT an SE-R...
*Sigh* im tired.... just didnt piece things together....

Thanks toolapcfan.... Im dumb 

* I was looking at just the B13 part...  *


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You're welcome and my name's not FBilly  By the way, you've got a sweet ride man. I'd love to have a B13 GXE, power windows and locks rule. Isn't that the highest equipped badge for a B13? Maybe the SE or LE is a step above. Regradless, the GXE is desireable for it's rare factor, I've only seen two B13 GXE's ever. Does the GXE have the SE interior? If you did a DET swap and some suspension upgrades, some tastefull rims, man, that'd be the ultimate 4-door B13. Although I prefer 2 doors, you could whoop ass, all while hauling your buddies around! And if you have ABS you get 4 wheel discs as well. Just upgrade the fronts to some AD22's and upgrade the MC, put some stainless lines in. Did they offer sunroof's in the 4 doors? That'd be nice as well.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

FBilly said:


> *HIHI All, i just buy a car is 93year B-13 1.6.My car is all org no change anything. How about I need to change any of my car ???
> *


Welcome aboard FBilly! Where are you from? This may help in determining what is available for you. Also, what will your focus be for this car? Are you just planning to keep it stock? High-Performance? Show? Answering these questions would make it easier for people to reply to you original question.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> You're welcome and my name's not FBilly By the way


 Ahh.. what did I tell you man.. im tired and I have no idea whats going on.. i forgot your name so I scrolled down, must have scrolled down to far, and was in a rush to type my message.

But yes I have a GXE... it is the ULtiMaTe BaDgE 
It is higher than the SE or Limited Editions.

I have no idea if it has an SE-R interior... it doesn't have the SE-R seats, but it does have a Tach included in the Cluster and I noticed that the Heat/Cool Controls are a bit different. I think the big difference are the center trunk tail-lights and the rims.. similar to the SE-R

GXE main diff.
1. 4 speed automatic overdrive
2. ABS
3.Power sliding glass sunroof and privacy shade
4. Aluminum Alloy Wheels
5. Powered remote mirros both sides
6. Folding Rear SEATBACK 
7. Velour Seat Trim
8. Power Windows and Powered Door Locks
9. Tachometer
10.Diversity-type antenna system (power on GXE)
11.Electronic AM/FM Radio w/Dolby noise reduction and 4 speakers (ha replaced that)
12. Cruise Control
13. Deluxe door trim...w/cloth insert

*Read those right out of the ORIGINAL Dealership brochure 


But *toolapcfan* .. thnx for the comment  and sorry about that mistake.. I will edit that last post.. ha


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't sweat it Proxlamus, I was just being a smartass. Better than a dumbass I suppose.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank all...... My car maybe is SE 1.6,(need to check my car),I just add tower bar and change front light (with Xeon H4).Other all ORIGINAL.....,No ABS on my car.4 door ,4 speed automatic overdrive,Powered remote mirros both sides,Power Windows and Powered Door Locks,had replace Radio and 4 speakers.........
My Name is Fxxxxx Billy  ,is my real name. And live in Hong Kong(How about your ).The car is for Me use only,some time fast running.. Any other question?


** I also looking for B13 body kit part...  **


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure what is available for purchase in Hong Kong. You could try to get lowering springs and better struts. Get a straight-thru muffler and have the exhaust system enlarged about 8mm. Don't worry about your ignition system, throttle body, and fuel pump, they should be adequate.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

GXE main diff.
1. 4 speed automatic overdrive

Got that 

2. ABS

Thought I had, but the brochour says nothing about it. I guess I have to get the shimmeing on the brakes checked now 

3.Power sliding glass sunroof and privacy shade

No

4. Aluminum Alloy Wheels

No

5. Powered remote mirros both sides

Yep 

6. Folding Rear SEATBACK

Yep 

7. Velour Seat Trim

Yep

8. Power Windows and Powered Door Locks

umm Yep

9. Tachometer

No

10.Diversity-type antenna system (power on GXE)

Mine is Diversity not power though.

11.Electronic AM/FM Radio w/Dolby noise reduction and 4 speakers (ha replaced that)

umm I dunno it whent the day I got it home 

12. Cruise Control

Yep

13. Deluxe door trim...w/cloth insert

I just have Full door trim and carpeting
(maybe the same)

*Read those right out of the ORIGINAL Dealership brochure 




I guess I got lucky pretty lucky. My brakes shimmy when stepped on hard so I thought I had ABS. I guess its something else...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

The *SE* is basically a GXE with 2-Doors and the *GXE* is the 4-Door version. just the GXE has a little extra features cause its a Family Sedan.. i think.

Limited Edition though, i'm not entirely sure on.. but they didnt make em in 91.

And the SE and GXE and SE-R should have alloy wheels

When I said GXE main diff. I was basically comparing it to *E* and *XE* models.... but blah...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I got the Limited and I'm new here tooo...WELCOME!
My LE, that does stand for Limited Edition right?
has power everything, fold down back seats, cruise, 
overdrive, no tach, cloth inserts on the doors? thought they all did.
favorite feature is that all the doors unlock at once when you 
unlock the drivers...
i'd kill for a sunroof...sketch on adding that though...no leaks needed.
So yeah, anyways, welcome to the boards!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Mase said:


> *i'd kill for a sunroof...sketch on adding that though...no leaks needed.*


I have a factory sunroof and it hasn't leaked yet probably due to it's design which incorporated channels and drain tubes. I drive with it fully retracted almost every day.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Mase said:


> *I got the Limited and I'm new here tooo...WELCOME!
> My LE, that does stand for Limited Edition right?
> has power everything, fold down back seats, cruise,
> overdrive, no tach, cloth inserts on the doors? thought they all did.
> ...


I have a limited edition and I dont have any of those power options. The only power option I have is my side mirrors which I think came in all the b13's. And i dont have the fold down back seats either and I have a tach.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*To help with comparisons*

I have a 1994.5 Sentra SE, 1.6 GA, 5-speed manual, 4 door sedan, and it has the following options; (and what it does not have)
ABS-no
pwr sunroof-no
cluster tach-no, (you'd think with a stick, that it would have it)
pwr windows & door locks-yes (drivers door key, unlocks/locks all)
cruise control-yes
fold down back seats-yes
cloth interior with cloth door panel inserts-yes
dual pwr mirrors-yes
1-speed intermitten windshield wipers-yes
adjustable steering column-yes....(probably not an option)
AM/FM cassette with dolby noise reduction,4-speakers-yes (big deal, but its better than nothing)
stock rims with ABS plastic hub caps-yes
factory custom ruby pearl paint-yes
automatic shoulder seatbelts-yes (comes to your shoulder when you close the door, goes back away down the door/windshield pillar when you open the door,manual lap belts)
aftermarket dealership installed popup sunroof and alarm system. 

Can't think of anything else


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

"1-speed intermitten windshield wipers-yes"

Weird I have 2 speed...


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

Wellcome all,
sorry what is..... 
fold down back seats
1-speed intermitten windshield wipers
cloth interior with cloth door panel inserts
adjustable steering column

sorry i don't know what is this...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

1. 4 speed automatic overdrive

Nope

2. ABS

Option, but nope.

3.Power sliding glass sunroof and privacy shade

Yup

4. Aluminum Alloy Wheels

Yup

5. Powered remote mirros both sides

Yup

6. Folding Rear SEATBACK

Yup 

7. Velour Seat Trim

Nope (SE-R)

8. Power Windows and Powered Door Locks

Nope (damn)

9. Tachometer

Yup

10.Diversity-type antenna system (power on GXE)

Diversity but not powered.

11.Electronic AM/FM Radio w/Dolby noise reduction and 4 speakers (ha replaced that)

Had that...Alpine now.

12. Cruise Control

...in '92, mine's a '91 but I have an aftermarket cruise.

13. Deluxe door trim...w/cloth insert

? SE-R


laterz...Jody


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

FBilly said:


> *sorry i don't know what is this... *


Seeing that you are from Hong Kong, the trim levels of the US cars do not match those in HK. It sounds like you have the equivelent of a USDM Sentra GXE.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

I had check my car.My car is SE Ver./1.6 /AT


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Ahh.. what did I tell you man.. im tired and I have no idea whats going on.. i forgot your name so I scrolled down, must have scrolled down to far, and was in a rush to type my message.
> 
> But yes I have a GXE... it is the ULtiMaTe BaDgE
> It is higher than the SE or Limited Editions.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: To help with comparisons*



M.J. said:


> *I have a 1994.5 Sentra SE, 1.6 GA, 5-speed manual, 4 door sedan, and it has the following options; (and what it does not have)
> ABS-no
> pwr sunroof-no
> cluster tach-no, (you'd think with a stick, that it would have it)
> ...


that sounds like a clone of my car...almost exactly...
COnsidering my last ride had none of that stuff, I;m diggin it.
So what makes mine a Limited Edition if yours has all the same stuff.
Has to be more than the rear emblem


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

HI, here have some photo of my car.......but not clear....sorry
If i have new clear photo i will post again^^

in B13

http://hk.photos.yahoo.com/billyfung


----------

